# A+ Slingshots -- Perry's Takedown Arrow



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First of all I probably shouldn't even be posting this mess, but I just want to remind folks who are interested in shooting arrows with their slingshots of a great product that's out there.

I really REALLY stink at photography and videos. Especially videos that contain me doing something. Once I get in front of a camera I become Dufus Mcgee, ha,ha! I actually made one just before this that was waaaay better, and in which I showed how the darn arrow breaks down. But alas the camera wasn't on. Anyway at the end I will link you to Perry's video that explains the produce the way it should be explained.

Today was the first time I used this and I only took 2 shots before turning the camera on.



Afterward I put the piece of paneling in front and the arrow penetrated to a depth of 3". I'm still pretty awkward with this setup (as you can see). When I get better acquainted with it I will try and do it some justice.
. . . Sorry Perry









Here's Perry's video: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8257-my-new-4-section-ez-takedown-arrows/


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Ive tried shooting arrows with my Bill Hays Seal Sniper and its awesome, I only have 2 arrows to my name but for now its great, I love the look on passer bys when they see me shooting arrows from a SS, its great! and good luck with your new toy


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent job Day! You should do this more often...nice to see that product in action by a member... I am also glad you did it with that set up. So there is a reference to it's capabilities under "normal" conditions.

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good to finally see you in action, DH!
That looks like alot of fun, maybe someday.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great video, DH!
I learned a lot from your video. It really filled in a few details that I was missing from Perry's. He should have your video on his site too!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was just squeezing this in on a busy day. I promise to prepare better in the future. But I will never be as good as you, M_J.
. . . BTW, I started a diet last Wednesday so maybe that offensive gut will be out of the picture in a few months.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> . . . BTW, I started a diet last Wednesday so maybe that offensive gut will be out of the picture in a few months.


Offensive gut? My gut is one of the reason I enjoy making videos









Wear it proud DH, wear it proud









LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah! You are right LGD. After all, it's the most expensive thing I own!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job Bill!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks guys. I was just squeezing this in on a busy day. I promise to prepare better in the future. But I will never be as good as you, M_J.










Thanks, man!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting DH. Now we have a face to go with the legend.


----------

